
Wikipedia cofounder Jimmy Wales is launching a community-powered news site - rottyguy
http://www.businessinsider.com/wikipedia-cofounder-jimmy-wales-wikitribune-community-powered-news-2017-4
======
JdeBP
Covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14189688)

